# Love the machine/Hate the service



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like they are as bad over in the US as they are in Mexico. Let me put it this way, count yourself lucky your machine worked properly, took me 2 months and a legal threatening letter to get them to fix mine, which was also brand new. Sorry I did not see your post I would have told you to stay away and go with the Jet or Minimax.
Anyhow, enjoy it is a good machine.


----------



## firewire (Aug 30, 2010)

I received my A31 last week. I have not used a better jointer or planer. the planer is very very nice. I haven't had any problems with customer service. The only issue I have had so far is encountering a large amount of friction when moving 8' long pieces of 8/4 ash across the jointer. I keep waxing it with johnsons paste wax and its not getting any better. Any ideas for jointing such heavy material?


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Have you clean the bed first? They put some kind of rust proof sticky material when they ship them. I cleaned mine with turpentine, then waxed with shoe polish and now the wood slides like butter on it.


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

There is a Yahoo news group for Felder/Hammer users where you can pickup lots of useful information. I read on that forum that some people have complained about rough machining on the table surfaces. You can knock down the burrs with some fine sandpaper or a nonmetallic abrasive pad. I uses a purple pad with some paste wax on mine.


----------



## SteveGrimes (Nov 22, 2011)

I own an A3 31 and love it. My experience with sales in DE was very good, was informed about the option of paying with credit card, and had prompt, productive replies to emails.


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

I understand your frustration, i would have felt the same. But in this case your review has nothing to do with the actual machine. It would have been more appropriate to review the service of that particular dealer.

I picked up my N4400 band saw a few months ago, the service before and after payment was equally good. Though i wouldn't think of reviewing it within the first 6 months at very least Once the excitement or in some cases frustration have settled to make room for a more objective view.


----------



## firewire (Aug 30, 2010)

I cleaned the top with mineral spirits. The top is meant to be rough because it is supposed to limit friction (fewer touch points). Maybe U didn't clean it well enough. I will clean it up again. Any other ideas?


----------



## RichRiddle (Mar 20, 2012)

How long was your wait time for delivery of your Hammer? Congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## ECharles (Feb 18, 2012)

I only had to wait about a month for the actual delivery.


----------



## ___ (Jan 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your experience with service on this purchase. I had the exact opposite experience. Just yesterday I spoke with them here on the west coast and they recognized me right off the bat. One of the best examples of customer service for any purchase I've ever made, in fact.

I had a question about the feedroller and received some good advice that I hadn't considered. I came across your post here researching the purchase of a hammer n4400 bandsaw. I'm going to sell my Rikon 14" bandsaw to do this.

Hope Hammer reads this and contacts you.


----------



## carl_felderrep (Jan 20, 2011)

Eddie, 
First I would like to apologize if I have let you down in any way. I am not sure what happened, I value all our customers from the time of first contact and for as long as they own their machine(s). I am posting Felder's response to your thread that was on sawmill Creek in an attempt to reach you, From March 29th and up until this moment, with many attempts we have been unsuccessful in reaching you by phone or email. So please give us a call. Threads like this are very disturbing. We work very hard and are committed to all our customers. That statement also applies to anyone else out there that may be reading this. If you ever need any help or even have a question, Call us, If you can't get a hold of a particular person. Call our customer service department as we all work as a team.

The Felder Reply posted on sawmill Creek on March 30th after we could not reach you by phone or email 
Dear Mr. Charle

We would like to apologize for the service and hope we can correct this for you in the future. We are committed to our customers and to our product and the service level you mentioned on this forum is not the standards we set for ourselves and have thousands of customers who would agree. We have sent you multiple emails and also left phone messages with no response. Could you please contact us to make sure we resolve any open issues you might have.

Please also have a look at this setup video for your machine: http://www.hammerusa.com/products_vi...1&region=us-us

Best regards

Felder Group Team
866-792-5288

Eddie, 
again am sorry for any problems you may of had setting up the machine, I hope you have it all squared away and you are enjoying it. We strive to make it an enjoyable experience. We have technicians standing to answer any questions or concerns that may come up. We also have a nice set up video that helps a lot. We sent out an email on the March 20th the next day after you machine left Delaware. I am pasting a copy along with the link to the set up video. I am sorry if you did not get this. 





Link to the Hammer A3-31 set up video on You tube

The Email sent out from Felder on March 20th, the day after the machine shipped 
Good Morning Edward,

How are you? I just wanted to let you know that your machine left our warehouse yesterday and is on its way to you. I have set up the delivery for them to contact you directly so that you can set up which day and time you would like the delivery to happen. If you should have any questions or concerns please feel free to contact me.

Your machine shipped via R&L Carriers 
Your tracking/pro number is: XXXXXX203-2
You can reach R&L Carriers at the following number: 800-543-5589 
or you can visit there website at www.rlcarriers.com

Also, please take a moment to read the receiving instructions that I have attached.

Once your machine is received if you should have any set up questions or concerns please feel free to contact our service department and they will be more than happy to assist you with all of your needs.

Please call me. If for any reason I can not take the call it will be forwarded to my emails.

Carl 
866-714-6005


----------



## Howardh (Jul 22, 2012)

I got a K3 about 4 months ago and love it. All European manuals I have seen are basically crap. I have a lot Festool so I learned to figure things out on my own. I also ordered an A3-31 which should be ready to ship in a few weeks. The DE office has been great. They were proactive when I received the K3 and would expect they would be the same way when the A3 arrives. I spent the extra money to get their new spiral head. Carl can be a bit hard to find at times but between him and the east coast office, I can usually get an answer pretty quick.


----------



## ___ (Jan 2, 2008)

I am now on my second A3-31 unit, having sold the first one without the helical head.

It is UNUSABLE. I cannot get them to fix it, though it came broken. DO NOT BUY THIS UNIT (unless you like to fix new products).

When they work, they're great. When they don't, you're in for a wait. See Jorge's comment above.

If they rectify this situation, I'll add another comment here to say so. I'm not out to get anyone. Just entirely disappointed.


----------

